# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Hameg triple power supply HM7042-5

## ultra

Πωλειται το παραπανω τροφοδοτικο λογω αναβαθμισης του εργαστηριου.
Εχει αγοραστει απο καινουριο και υπαρχει η αρχικη του συσκευασια και το manual.
1.jpg3.jpg4.jpg
Tιμη 400 ευρω.

----------

